# UK Has a New State Religion



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 28, 2018)

Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.



Maybe he should have just done something less inflammatory, like rape British girls.

Or said Jesus was a cross dresser with homo leanings.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at all that hyperbole


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

That's OK...when they are the next South Africa maybe Australia will take them too...idiots.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 28, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> That's OK...when they are the next South Africa maybe Australia will take them too...idiots.


UK is there. They arrest you for simply saying bad things about Islam.  Shariah is in full effect.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Mar 28, 2018)

No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.


----------



## idb (Mar 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof that you never read critically and base your Pavlovian responses on headlines...'he' is a 'she' called Lauren.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 29, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, England does have a number of Muslims in their House of Commons now and the number is expected to grow, so it will eventually become an Islamic nation with Islamic Clerics making the decisions instead of their Parliament and their figure-head monarchy will also end.  Even more troubling is that England, being a nuclear armed country, the Islamists will have their fingers on the nuke buttons.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2018)

It's worth taking the time to read this essay:

George Orwell: Part I: England Your England


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.




For Muslim invaders and crooks.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 31, 2018)

It's amusing to see the board leftists coming to the defense of tyranny.


amusing as in; I'm a little to old to go to war with them, but my son is well prepared.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.



Compared to some other countries out there, it is, thanks. You'll be doubtless pleased to learn we do have freedom of expression, although with some generally acceptable limitations; which is more than enough for the average citizen to live their life in peace. The only people who bleat on about it are usually extremists, from both the "Left", "Right" or from the "religious" spectrum.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...


yep, as long as you are willing to follow the rules you won't be whipped.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 3, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...



By “limitations” you mean you cannot speak the truth about Islam and what is going on in countries like the UK.  Whatever is deemed “acceptable” is determined by the state.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...



What about those people denied entry into Britain for wanting to visit Speakers' Corner, or to interview Tommy Robinson?


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 3, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should have stuck with political correctness.
God is both male and female and neither.
Sophia as Wisdom is female.
Mother Nature or Mother Earth is female.
Father Time and Heavenly Father are male.
Justice has been depicted as both female (with the scales and sword)
and male (as in Jesus).

there are 99 names of God.
More than the categories of gender IDs on Facebook.

this guy should have played it safe
and produced a whole list of identities for God.
Then everyone can take their pick!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...


Saying a lie about a group is free speach.
Saying the truth, as this man did, is a basic human right.

You Brits have lost and per your post are happy to take it up the ass.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 5, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...




You think it is only extremists who reject the notion that the British government should be enforcing Islamic blasphemy laws?

if you are an example of a moderate, you folks are in even worse shape than I imagined.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

What a stupid headline. The State Religion of England has been Anglican for hundreds of years.
I don't see why a sovereign nation cannot ban the presence of outsiders whose only goal is to incite hatred and violence based on religion within its borders. The government of the UK is charged with the responsibility of protecting all of its citizens.
This woman (not "he" as stated in the OP) previously had tried to interfere in the rescue of people drowning in the Mediterranean. This should give you some idea of her character.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What a stupid headline. The State Religion of England has been Anglican for hundreds of years.
> I don't see why a sovereign nation cannot ban the presence of outsiders whose only goal is to incite hatred and violence based on religion within its borders. The government of the UK is charged with the responsibility of protecting all of its citizens.
> This woman (not "he" as stated in the OP) previously had tried to interfere in the rescue of people drowning in the Mediterranean. This should give you some idea of her character.



*"The government of the UK is charged with the responsibility of protecting all of its citizens."*

Well they do not protect or give a crap about British girls who by the THOUSANDS are being groomed and gang raped by Pakistani Gang Raping POS. This because the Beta Cuck Faggot British Government and Police are terrified of being called racist, so who cares if feral Kebabs are gang raping British girls it is better that the British girls get gang raped than anyone be called racist for intervening to stop the Kebabs gang raping them.

The parents must be just filthy racists not wanting their children gang raped by feral Muslims.


























^^^^ Muslim Protecting Politically Correct Beta Cuck's slandering ASIANS because calling the Gang Raping Gangs MUSLIM which they are would be racist, um even though Muslim is NOT a race.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

The police are onto this. Arrests have been made and are being made. The BBC reports on it almost every day.

How would letting in an ignorant bitch who makes stupid cracks about religion intended to incite social chaos and wants to watch people drown help the Brits tackle the problem?

As for your ridiculous statement that "they do not protect or give a crap about British girls who by the THOUSANDS are being groomed and gang raped by Pakistani Gang Raping POS," where do you think that all of these mugshots come from? Do Pakistani rapists send them in to the police just for fun? Mugshots are taken after arrests.

The assertion that the British government is enforcing Islamic anti-blasphemy laws is absurd. This woman was stopped and received a warning, not arrested, for violating British laws on disorderly conduct and then prevented from returning to the UK under the Terrorism Act. This has nothing to do with Islamic religious law. 

I credit the "Me, Too" and related movements for empowering more victims to come forward and tell their stories rather than hide in shame. 

The use of the term "beta cuck" is extremely childish. It sounds like some white nationist garbage. And "feral kabobs"???

The state religion in England is still the Church of England.

People violate laws in the UK and Ireland. Then they get found out and arrested.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The police are onto this. Arrests have been made and are being made. The BBC reports on it almost every day.
> 
> How would letting in an ignorant bitch who makes stupid cracks about religion intended to incite social chaos and wants to watch people drown help the Brits tackle the problem?
> 
> ...









^^^^

*"As for your ridiculous statement that "they do not protect or give a crap about British girls who by the THOUSANDS are being groomed and gang raped by Pakistani Gang Raping POS," where do you think that all of these mugshots come from? Do Pakistani rapists send them in to the police just for fun? Mugshots are taken after arrests."
*
It was allowed to go on for SIXTEEN YEARS you low IQ Muppet, do you have reading comprehension problems? Yes you do. The British authorities including the police KNEW for SIXTEEN YEARS but did NOTHING because as the article headline states they were scared of being labelled racist if they intervened, so for SIXTEEN YEARS 1,400 underage British girls were ALLOWED to be continued getting gang raped by Muslim filth....and THAT is just one example of the British Government and the British police not giving a crap about protecting British girls, protecting the fucking Muslims and being afraid of being called racist are their paramount priorities.

*"People violate laws in the UK and Ireland. Then they get found out and arrested."*

You do not know what you are talking about or you would not post such gibberish.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The police are onto this. Arrests have been made and are being made. The BBC reports on it almost every day.
> ...


Left could care less. 

I take that back.

The left makes sure it happens and continues to happen.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The police are onto this. Arrests have been made and are being made. The BBC reports on it almost every day.
> ...



You seem particularly obsessed with Muslims committing crimes. I do not know why.  I'm more interested in finding and capturing all people who commit crimes. BTW: the Daily Mirror is a tabloid.

This thread is about the British banning this woman from their country. Given her past actions, I can't think that she could contribute anything positive that would help the police to apprehend these criminals and the Brits have concluded that she would be a negative influence on their nation. Pretty simple. The British police have enough on their hands. Having to deal with her would only add to their problems.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The police are onto this. Arrests have been made and are being made. The BBC reports on it almost every day.
> 
> How would letting in an ignorant bitch who makes stupid cracks about religion intended to incite social chaos and wants to watch people drown help the Brits tackle the problem?
> 
> ...



I have to say, the authorities turned a blind eye to the plight of these hapless girls, for years. 

For fear of upsetting the Muslim community.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Stop Muslims and you stop 98% of all terrorism and 50% of all crime.


----------



## miketx (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


So you say it's ok for muslims to get away with crimes? Why is that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Britain has an extreme problem dealing with immigrants...rapes, violence, etc are escalating. Just another example of their inability to assimilate


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Another murder in London. The 50th this year, and it's only April.

Is Mayor Khan  incompetent?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I've no idea.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Indeed they do and Khan is a disaster


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yes he is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You had to know he would be...much like the disaster known as Obama


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> ...


Have any theories on why the British government knowingly allowed Muslims to rape over a thousand children for years?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 5, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...



    So you're okay with making it a crime to report crime?
What a bizarro world you live in.....


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Where did I ever say that it was okay for Muslims or anyone else to get away with crimes? Think before you type.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> It's worth taking the time to read this essay:
> 
> George Orwell: Part I: England Your England


*In 1984 what was airstrip one - Answers.com*
www.answers.com/Q/In_1984_what_was_airstrip_one


----------



## miketx (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


He's just another muslilm that hates the west.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The other guy I preferred, Zac Goldsmith.  But he ran a lacklustre and uncarismatic campaign.

From the beginning, I thought Obama was a 'creation', put together from behind the scenes by some skilful director.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Maybe you should be asking why a nation that was once civilized is banning people from free speech.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



  When you flood your nation with violent immigrants and refuse to deport them you're advocating violence.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Well whoever put Obama together fucked up bigly...eight years of disaster could've been avoided if his mama had just gulped


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't think it's as simple as that. He's incompetent. On the wrong track.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You say that about everybody


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No he doesn't.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


True or false; Obama is a Muslim


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


You tell us.
What's the evidence say?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



How has Khan been a "disaster"? These have been wild times in London and there has been no sign that he is incompetent as a leader.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Answering a question with a question is not an answer.  Now go ahead and try again.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


London’s going to get rocked by Brexit.  I’ll bet they blame him for that too.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



How did Britain flood the nation with "violent immigrants" and then "refuse to deport them"?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You obviously are not paying attention or being intentionally obtuse

Britain has a migrant issue, like Germany and other European nations. It's all over the news...get informed


----------



## miketx (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


By having open borders and refusing to do anything to stop the invasion. Why do you play pretend, other than being a regressive lib?


----------



## miketx (Apr 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Obama is a homosexual muslim.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



  Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


There we go


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You seem particularly obsessed with Muslims committing crimes. I do not know why.  I'm more interested in finding and capturing all people who commit crimes. BTW: the Daily Mirror is a tabloid.
> 
> This thread is about the British banning this woman from their country. Given her past actions, I can't think that she could contribute anything positive that would help the police to apprehend these criminals and the Brits have concluded that she would be a negative influence on their nation. Pretty simple. The British police have enough on their hands. Having to deal with her would only add to their problems.



Good news, a bunch of criminals have been found, just how long should I wait for your excitement?  Or does them being a particular religion give you pause?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Have any theories on why the British government knowingly allowed Muslims to rape over a thousand children for years?



Fear of Muslims and government attacking those who spoke up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any theories on why the British government knowingly allowed Muslims to rape over a thousand children for years?
> ...


Old School is too much of a coward to answer.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Shows you how the left live in a fantasy bubble world void of reality.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How did Britain flood the nation with "violent immigrants" and then "refuse to deport them"?



Improper vetting before they allowed them to immigrate.  For some reason the UK seems to think the backlash of deporting them would be greater than dealing with them in England.  Did you ever consider answering these questions yourself or do you normally just look stupid by asking simple questions?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You are the one playing pretend and trying to hide behind stupid "regressive lib" stuff that you get from Rush Limpwit.

What "invasion"? The British have had a "special" relationship with India dating from at least the mid-1800s. In 1947, it was instrumental in partitioning off from India what is now known as the nation of Pakistan. Before that, those families now known as Pakistani, were Indian citizens.

How the Partition of India happened – and why its effects are still felt today

Pakistan relations with england | Pakistan | United Kingdom

The present queen of England was the last reigning monarch of Pakistan, which is part of the British Commonwealth.

This is basic history.

There may be some recent immigrants, but there is a sizable number of British citizens by birth who are of Pakistani descent.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You are the one playing pretend and trying to hide behind stupid "regressive lib" stuff that you get from Rush Limpwit.
> 
> 
> What "invasion"? The British have had a "special" relationship with India dating from at least the mid-1800s. In 1947, it was instrumental in partitioning off from India what is now known as the nation of Pakistan. Before that, those families now known as Pakistani, were Indian citizens.
> ...



There is a wave of immigration, if that makes you more comfortable.  This wave seems more violent and aggressive toward English citizens.  I guess you can ignore that if you wish.  Doesn't make it any less of a fact.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



  WTF does India have to do with anything?


----------



## jillian (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or maybe you should at least try to pretend you're not a lying disgusting bigot? 

just saying.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2018)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Duh. Read about it. Pakistan was created by the British partitioning India in 1947, creating a separate Commonwealth nation. They must have heard about this even in Texas.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF does India have to do with anything?



Muslims are the second least-likely of all religious groups to have been born in the UK, with the majority being born outside the UK; 46% were born in the UK, 39% were born in Asia (Pakistan - 18%; Bangladesh - 9%; India - 3%), 9% were born in Africa (Somalia - 2%; Kenya - 1%), and 4% were born in Europe outside the UK (Turkey - 3%, former Yugoslavian countries - 1%).

UK MUSLIM DEMOGRAPHICS (C-RE8-02527)

About 18%.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Duh. Read about it. Pakistan was created by the British partitioning India in 1947, creating a separate Commonwealth nation. They must have heard about this even in Texas.



...and moonbeams come from the moon as reflected sunlight.  You have a viable link between your observation and reality?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



  So?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Why do you poorly educated leftists despise liberal values like you do?

You find common cause with the very least liberal group on the planet.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Leftists are so tied up in their solidarity with Islam that they provide a protective layer surrounding the rape jihadists.  Anybody who dares to tell the truth about Islamic cultural attitudes towards women and children is met with a chorus of verbal abuse, and so they give up.

Do we see this lysistrata idiot defending any OTHER anti-humanist totalitarian ideology?  Nope. Just Islam.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Muslims and their culture, is pretty nasty. Now I know why Barack Obama is so proud he is one. 

-Geaux


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'he'? You didn't even read the article did you?

UK does have an official state religion. 

And can ban any foreigners it chooses from the UK. 

I guess you think the UK should have open borders.....


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow. What a collection of people who actually think that they know something, yet most of the comments evince nothing but a blanket hatred for a particular religion.

What does any of this have to do with the Brits deciding to ban this woman from the country? She apparently was let in once before and did not meet behavioral standards and she does not appear to have anything to offer to British society except for inciting animosities between its members. Who needs that?

Switching topic: no one "tolerates" or defends child rape, and certainly not me. This is BS of the lowest order and is an unwarranted personal attack. No one knows who is going to commit a crime until they do so. What the British government decides to do with the ones of these rapist clowns who are not British citizens, once they finish their prison sentences, is unknown. I know nothing about Britain's deportation policies.

It's been a while since I've been over there, but even before the terrorism thing started they gave you a good look-see when you arrived at Heathrow as a tourist. It's the only place that I have ever been subject to full pat-down searches, hands in the air, by white-gloved police, even before boarding a flight out of the country to Dublin.

I don't know how the British vetting process for immigrants works so I cannot offer any advice on how it could be improved. I'm sure the British are smart enough to flag anyone who raises suspicion. Even though Britain has its share of yahoos, like the morons from Liverpool who wrecked the coach carrying the Manchester City football team yesterday, their officials appear to be organized and efficient, though now a bit overwhelmed, given the rising crime in London and other cities.


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Wow. What a collection of people who actually think that they know something, yet most of the comments evince nothing but a blanket hatred for a particular religion.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with the Brits deciding to ban this woman from the country? She apparently was let in once before and did not meet behavioral standards and she does not appear to have anything to offer to British society except for inciting animosities between its members. Who needs that?
> 
> ...


The brits do have a vetting program in place. It's called "open borders" and has resulted in the highest ever recorded rise in crime in the country. Thanks for defending that.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

Britain is not in the Schengen zone.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Wow. What a collection of people who actually think that they know something, yet most of the comments evince nothing but a blanket hatred for a particular religion.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with the Brits deciding to ban this woman from the country? She apparently was let in once before and did not meet behavioral standards and she does not appear to have anything to offer to British society except for inciting animosities between its members. Who needs that?
> 
> ...



When people express a knowledge of the circumstances in Britain regarding the Muslim population there, they do not merely THINK they know something, they actually DO know something.

Your monumental ignorance of the events in Rotherham and elsewhere in the U.K. not only revels that you know nothing at all, but don't WANT to know anything at all.

Orwell's cautionary tale with the classic slogan "ignorance is strength" was intended as a warning and not an operating manual for the modern p.c. know nothing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 6, 2018)

London now has higher murder rate than NYC.

http://thisisengland.info/2018/04/03/10928/

Killed in 2018: London's victims of violence


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> London now has higher murder rate than NYC.
> 
> AS Mr KHAN busy with HATE SPEECH CRIMES: London bloodbath continues as Girl, 17 becomes 37th murder in 2 months - This Is England
> 
> Killed in 2018: London's victims of violence



Did you hear about last night?

Six dead in knife attack.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Far-right ‘activist’ who claimed ‘Allah is gay’ gets lifetime ban from coming to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The U.K. has banned many people from other countries, including from the US (Daniel Pipes, for example)  who simply criticise Islam.

*Obviously the powers that be recognise that simply criticising Islam is intolerable to many muslims and is likely to result in Islamic violence, *as it does elsewhere in the world.  I wonder why muslims believe their god cannot even tolerate a bit of criticism?

Anyway, *contrast the recent outrageous treatment by the U.K.  of Lauren Southern, with that of a member of Isis - no less!*

This is how we do things now in the U.K. - and we don’t even have an ‘officially’ left wing government but instead are governed by alleged Conservatives!


*Britain’s flawed definition of extremism is storing up trouble*
Douglas Murray


.....*Last Friday, Ahmed Hassan was convicted at the Old Bailey of placing a bomb on a packed rush-hour train last September.* The device left at Parsons Green, London, failed to detonate. *But various interesting details emerged at his trial. One was confirmation that Hassan should never have been in the UK in the first place. He had travelled to Calais illegally and there spent time in the illegal ‘Jungle’ camp –* that place whose occupants Lily Allen and Juliet Stevensonforever tell us we must take in if we are not to be deemed bigots. In fact, Hassan perfectly fitted the Allen-Stevenson invitee list. Not least because, being under 18 at the time, he would have been the perfect candidate for their spare bedrooms.

In any case, *Hassan was instructed at Calais – perhaps by the open-border NGOs which operate there – how to nix the British immigration system. And so he arrived in the UK illegally in the back of a lorry. And when the British state did eventually catch up with him this is what happened. *Over to the Times:

‘As part of his questioning by the Home Office in Croydon in January 2016, Hassan was asked: “*Have you previously or are you part of a terrorist group, for example Isis?”*

According to notes taken by a worker at the hostel, who attended the interview, Hassan replied: “*Yes, I was recruited by Isis for three months. They trained us on how to kill and it was all religious based.”*

Asked how he got away, Hassan said: “Iraqi soldiers came into the Isis territory and told everyone to go and some of the children stayed, some died and some went back to their families.”

When he was asked if Isis sent him to Europe to work for them, Hassan said: “No.”

*Instead of getting Hassan out of the country ASAP, the UK continued to do everything it could for him, including finding him a school place and placing him with a foster family to whom they forgot to mention the Isis stuff.*

Fortunately only the detonating device on Hassan’s bomb went off. It failed to trigger the full device. As a result some 30 people had their hair singed, or were wounded in the panic and many more terrified – *including the many school children on that train on their way to morning classes. It is only thanks to a slight flaw in Hassan’s bomb-making skills that are we not now mourning (or singing ‘Don’t look back in anger’ over) another 30 or so dead British children.*

*Can anyone else see the problem here? The British state currently has to find a reason to explain why saying ‘Allah is gay’ is a fundamental assault on British values, but admitting to being a trained member of Isis is not. It has to explain why approaching the borders legally can lead to expulsion but breaking into the country illegally cannot....*

Britain’s flawed definition of extremism is storing up trouble | Coffee House


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

How is saying alah is gay, racist?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"You seem particularly obsessed with Muslims committing crimes. I do not know why." *

That's because it's the Muslims who are committing the crimes of Grooming and Gang Raping THOUSANDS of British girls. Hello? Anyone home? Thought not.

*"BTW: the Daily Mirror is a tabloid."
*
Meaning according to a low IQ Muppet like you that there are no Muslim Gang Rape Gangs in Britain.

The Independent is not a tabloid:
*




*
Rotherham grooming gangs may have abused more than 1,500 victims, investigators reveal

The Guardian is not a tabloid:






Police appeared to punish victims of Newcastle grooming gangs, review finds

The Spectator is not a tabloid:






The BBC’s shameful silence on the Telford sex scandal | Coffee House

The Daily Mail is not a tabloid:






Report on Asian grooming gangs abusing 700 girls and women | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with the current situation.


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Britain is not in the Schengen zone.


Britain isn't over run by muslims then.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Britain is not in the Schengen zone.
> ...



I don't know. I don't live there. Germany and France is. Even Switzerland.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...


Lauren Southern was testing the response by the authorities regarding how our freedom of speech is applied unequally.  It was an informative exercise.

Earlier there was an article stating that Jesus was gay. Nothing happened so she thought she’d test the response to ‘allah is gay’.

 As you can see, one gets a lifetime ban and is branded a racist and a threat (what race is allah? what race are muslims?), the other, not a peep.


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


According to reports, they are over run with them. They even have the low intelligence to elect them.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> You'll be doubtless pleased to learn we do have freedom of expression, although with some generally acceptable limitations;



They most certainly are not ‘acceptable’ to me, nor to many others.

Here’s a petition for any British citizens or UK residents with a backbone!

Petition: Allow Brittany Pettibone, Lauren Southern, and Martin Sellner entry to the UK.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The other guy I preferred, Zac Goldsmith. But he ran a lacklustre and uncarismatic campaign.



So true, unfortunately.


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Britain is not in the Schengen zone.
> ...


We aren’t in the Schengen Zone, but we let them all in anyway.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



There's Baroness Chakrabati.

Tilly; is Dianne Abbott a Muslim? 

She's as thick as a brick, despite her Oxford education.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2018)

"Fucking Saudis taking over London. Bastard wogs."  Some famous person circa 1976


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


No, I don’t believe so- just a thick racist.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


There have been about 20+ muslim MPs at times (overwhelmingly Labour) but after all the disappearances due to praising Hitler and denying the Holocaust etc, I’m not sure of the numbers right now.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Fucking Saudis taking over London. Bastard wogs."  Some famous person circa 1976



They own most of it.

You should see the Rolls Royces parked outside Harrod's.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Wow. What a collection of people who actually think that they know something, yet most of the comments evince nothing but a blanket hatred for a particular religion.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with the Brits deciding to ban this woman from the country? She apparently was let in once before and did not meet behavioral standards and she does not appear to have anything to offer to British society except for inciting animosities between its members. Who needs that?
> 
> ...



So.. basically you decided to troll a thread.  I mean you freely admit to knowing virtually nothing about the topic.  Your forte seems to be pointing a finger at supposed hate.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2018)

Vagabond63 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > No free speech, no guns. Sounds like paradise.
> ...



A truly strong nation can uphold freedom of speech without limitations.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2018)

Britain is fucked.  We should offer citizenship to Brits who share our values and who have the financial means to begin a new life here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...




And especially so when the speech involves the rejection of a supremacist, totalitarian ideology that is the very antithesis of western liberalism.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Britain is fucked.  We should offer citizenship to Brits who share our values and who have the financial means to begin a new life here.



Excuse me? The Brits  invented you.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2018)

Mindful said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Britain is fucked.  We should offer citizenship to Brits who share our values and who have the financial means to begin a new life here.
> ...



You're weird.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Thankyou.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2018)

I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank lysistrata for bumping up my ratings.

I's always fun to watch regressives use the funny option to exhibit their intolerance of things they do not understand.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 6, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. What a collection of people who actually think that they know something, yet most of the comments evince nothing but a blanket hatred for a particular religion.
> ...



So it is now "trolling" to speak in opposition to nonsense.

I admitted to knowing nothing about the British system for vetting immigrants and tourists. But you don't, either. If there is something wrong with the British system, say what it is.

The people who have been banned from Britain are people who have a record of attempts to incite racial and religious hatred and unrest on British streets and no record of achievement. Why tolerate them, seriously? They don't seem to have any redeeming qualities. After all, how many people want to prevent the rescue of people who are drowning as they want to do? Sorry. I grew up with religion and ethics and a civilized culture.
Obviously, since this grooming/rape scandal broke, the British police have responded and those involved arrested. Their mugshots would not be on the front page, otherwise. This is one of the great things that have arisen from "Me, Too." Now victims feel free to speak out about their experiences and the police make arrests. This is how this should be handled.

Moreover, British law enforcement has many other crimes on its plate; not only combating terrorism, but murders, rapes, robberies, and burglaries. Why give them any more to cope with? The Brits have every right to keep out hoodlum instigators.

Whoever wrote that the "UK has a new state religion" is a total asshole.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 6, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank lysistrata for bumping up my ratings.
> 
> I's always fun to watch regressives use the funny option to exhibit their intolerance of things they do not understand.



No. Thank you for demonstrating just how our slide from civilization into chaos works. Shouldn't you be running around in some forest or jungle with a bone through your nose offering human sacrifices?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"So it is now "trolling" to speak in opposition to nonsense."*

The only nonsense in this thread is coming from you.

*"Obviously, since this grooming/rape scandal broke, the British police have responded and those involved arrested. Their mugshots would not be on the front page, otherwise."*

What a beyond low IQ Muppet Troll you are, we already did this pages ago, it was pointed out to you that the British authorities including their police knowingly allowed the Kebab Gang Rapists to groom and gang rape THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS of underage girls for SIXTEEN YEARS. The mugshots are SIXTEEN YEARS too late.

Now stop Trolling this thread with your horsecrap.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank lysistrata for bumping up my ratings.
> ...


So, that's why you support the one ideology on the planet that represents the very antithesis of liberalism.

It's because you are utterly insane.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 6, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Knowingly??? Prove that one. I don't know why people want to drum up some useless war between faiths. This is what some of these posters want to do. It is not "trolling" to declare them full of crap.
Tell me, Ms. All Wise, what should the Brits do? And why should they allow in gutter scum bent on incitement to violence and riot, as if they didn't have a full plate already?
BTW: In return, I do not think much of your IQ, either, hysterical muppet. You are very loose with your name-calling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"Knowingly??? Prove that one." *

I did already pages ago, but being a beyond low IQ Muppet you can't read the articles already posted pages ago or you would know already that the British police KNOWINGLY allowed the gang raping of THOUSANDS of underage girls to continue for SIXTEEN YEARS because they were afraid of being called racist, but I'll just post one more article where this time it is in the HEADLINE and even beyond low IQ Muppets can read a headline even if they cannot read an entire article. Or maybe you are just Trolling.






Police said to have failed 1,400 girls targeted by Rotherham paedophile ring because they were scared of being branded racist


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Knowingly??? Prove that one. I don't know why people want to drum up some useless war between faiths. This is what some of these posters want to do. It is not "trolling" to declare them full of crap.
> Tell me, Ms. All Wise, what should the Brits do? And why should they allow in gutter scum bent on incitement to violence and riot, as if they didn't have a full plate already?
> BTW: In return, I do not think much of your IQ, either, hysterical muppet. You are very loose with your name-calling.



Only you are calling it a war among faiths.  Simply pointing out that a particular group in England has abused women and children while hiding behind their religion.  Normally local laws are enforced to protect people, we are suggesting they do just that.  You make it sound like no reasonable options are available.  This is where you become the moron and troll.  Have been the whole thread.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Knowingly??? Prove that one. I don't know why people want to drum up some useless war between faiths. This is what some of these posters want to do. It is not "trolling" to declare them full of crap.
> ...


... But you do have to admit that it takes a certain degree of courage for these teenagers to wade into a tread only to display to all concerned that they know less than nothing about the subject matter 

Most people would be far too embarrassed to continue on despite being such a laughingstock.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ... But you do have to admit that it takes a certain degree of courage for these teenagers to wade into a tread only to display to all concerned that they know less than nothing about the subject matter
> 
> Most people would be far too embarrassed to continue on despite being such a laughingstock.



Never mistake ignorance for being brave.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > ... But you do have to admit that it takes a certain degree of courage for these teenagers to wade into a tread only to display to all concerned that they know less than nothing about the subject matter
> ...




 Well, I still think it is cute how she knows absolutely nothing yet goes on and on and on.

On Monday, she'll be able to tell all the other kids in her sophomore civics class that she's sure a real social justice warrior now!


----------



## Mindful (Apr 8, 2018)

And if you are a burgler.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


>


The sad reality of a once great country and continent.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's still there.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Not for much longer.

The old European culture will be completely destroyed before this is over and the invaders and traitors exterminated .


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 28, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Britain is fucked.  We should offer citizenship to Brits who share our values and who have the financial means to begin a new life here.


Good idea.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I suppose that's the cost of "Empire"?


----------

